# Can't find link on Servetus...



## LadyFlynt (May 28, 2005)

*Can\'t find link on Servetus...*

for the real story on Michael Servetus and Calvin....HELP?

[title edited for clarity]

[Edited on 5-29-2005 by Me Died Blue]


----------



## Me Died Blue (May 29, 2005)

One short but good treatment I have read is part of Loraine Boettner's essay on "Calvinism in History." The section on John Calvin can be found here, and he begins dealing with Servetus and the relationship of his death to Calvin about two-thirds into that secton. The whole essay is more than worth reading as well, as it is an excellent overview of the enormous influence of the Reformed faith throughout modern history in many nations. It can be found half-way down on this page.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 29, 2005)

Thank you...someone tried to pull the "Calvin murdered Servetus" on me last night.


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 29, 2005)

Colleen,
Been there, done that! At the time, Servetus was under the law of the land and was in direct conflict with those laws. Remind them that David murdered Uriah. That both you and I have been angered by people and as Jesus Himself has said, this is akin to murder.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Thank you...someone tried to pull the "Calvin murdered Servetus" on me last night.



It was Calvin, in the study, with the lead pipe!

Tell people like that to "get a clue!"

[Edited on 5-30-2005 by webmaster]


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (May 29, 2005)

see what you think off my class notes at:
http://www.dakotacom.net/~rmwillia/lesson15_essay.html


----------

